# If you see this.. RUN AWAY!! FAKE!!



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

This site is fake. Please warn as many people as possible. Don't let them feed on the desperate!!
http://www.hptouchpadsale.com/


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

How do u know its fake

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

HP says it's fake: https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/status/106800561738887169


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> How do u know its fake
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


You should read it, they just want 49 $ to show you where to find a online seller....i prefer google :money:


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

For starters

If you look at the secure site for this domain it takes you to a solar-deals.com site. (RED FLAG)

https://www.hptouchpadsale.com/

Secondly

The registration data shows the hp site to 
Registrant:
HP Touchpad Sale
5635 N Figarden Dr
Fresno, California 93722
(fake addy)

And the solar site to

Real addy
Moua, Nhia [email protected]
6859 West Celeste Avenue
Fresno, California 93723
United States
(559) 276-7038


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

@BrynaAtHP - PLS RT ASAP: This site hptouchpadsale.com is as FAKE and not associated w/ HP or #touchpad. #So #Lame! IGNORE THEM. Kbyeee


----------

